# Wolf/German Shepard/Husky Puppy



## Kenai

Hey everyone. This is my first post here and would like to post my new puppy, Kenai. 
*edit*
She is a low content (32%) wolf Hybrid


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

doubt it. a lot. so called wolfdog breeders lie about content constantly

read this.


----------



## Kenai

Thanks, I actually read that whole article page to pace before I got her.

If this helps, she howls at night sometimes, and it sounds exactly like a wolf.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

doesnt mean anything. huskies howl.


----------



## Cracker

Short of DNA testing you won't be able to tell. Doesn't really matter though, she's a dang cute puppy regardless of what she is or isn't. And that's all that really matters.


----------



## Kenai

Cracker said:


> Short of DNA testing you won't be able to tell. Doesn't really matter though, she's a dang cute puppy regardless of what she is or isn't. And that's all that really matters.


Yeah, Ive had her for only 3 days and Im already attached.

I was also wondering the wolf content for behavior/vet issues.
And I just contacted the guy and he said "the father is 25% grey 25% mckenzie 12 and a half% ukon timber the rest white sheperad"

I dont think someone would lie about those numbers! hahaha


Anyways, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Kenai said:


> Yeah, Ive had her for only 3 days and Im already attached.
> 
> I was also wondering the wolf content for behavior/vet issues.
> And I just contacted the guy and he said "the father is 25% grey 25% mckenzie 12 and a half% ukon timber the rest white sheperad"
> 
> I dont think someone would lie about those numbers! hahaha
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the comments guys!


that is almost definatly a lie.

i've had wolfdogs. content is impossible to assess totally without an accurate pedigee...stressing the word accurate there. its really hard to use gestalt perception when they are that young. and DNA tests cant reliably assess for wolf content.


and yes if she is part wolf you may have some trouble on your hands...

kind of like this: http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/65980-need-emotional-support-jasper.html


----------



## nekomi

> the father is 25% grey 25% mckenzie 12 and a half% ukon timber the rest white sheperad"


I also highly doubt there's any wolf... this statement alone really clinches it for me. Breeders who split the Grey Wolf (Canis lupus) into subtypes like "Mackenzie Valley", "Yukon Timber", " "Black Russian", and others commonly seen are just trying to increase the novelty of their pups. Most of these subtypes don't even exist.


----------



## ruckusluvr

you do NOT want her to have any wolf in her.


----------



## BooLette

ruckusluvr said:


> you do NOT want her to have any wolf in her.


^This is what I was thinking. 

Yeah, it's cool to be able to say that you have a wolf hybrid, but not worth all of the trouble that you have ahead of you if it's the case. 

I read a book over the summer about a shutzhund(sp?) trainer who had a 100% wolf when he was a young man. He ended up having to give the wolf up to a reserve because there was no way (even with his vast acreage and compound he built for the dog) that he could accomodate his wild needs. Not saying that's the same as a wolf-dog, but still. 

Your puppy is really cute whatever she is!


----------



## Kenai

So I just got back from the vet.
Shes perfectly healthy, not one thing to worry about. UTD on all shots and not going to need any more for a while.

Funny thing tho...
When the Vet walked in, he asked,
"What kind of puppy is this?"
and I replied,
"Its a shepard/ husky mix..."
Doc: "There isnt any wolf in her is there?"
Me: "Ummm well maybe a little..."
Doc: "Well shes a beautiful "husky mix"...just make sure if anyone asks, keep in mind she is a "husky mix". Dont say wolf. You could get in trouble in (city where I live)."

He then went on and told me how he treats a lot of wolves here. He said he has a regular who is 50% Timber, 3 years old, and a sweetheart. He said she's got the "wolf eyes, fur, and paws".

So guys, shes got wolf in her. Looks like im headed down a road of shredded couches and a moonscaped backyard.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

ummm...no. that doesnt convince me at all. theres really not much in the way of distinction between a wolf's eyes, paws and fur and a dogs. a little, but not much and thats not enough to make the call for hybrid.


the differences are going to be things like head shape, head size in proportion to the body, breeding issues(winter wolf syndrome and the fact wolves, both male and female, are only seasonally fertile) etc etc etc. as well as behavioral characteristics and all of these things wont be obvious until she is older.


your vet may think he treats wolf hybrids but there really are so many breeders out there who lie that its far more likely that he's treating dogs of people who _think_ they have hybrids and thats what he is basing his experience on.


----------



## ruckusluvr

^^^^^what Zim said^^^^^^^^


----------



## RBark

Kenai said:


> So I just got back from the vet.
> Shes perfectly healthy, not one thing to worry about. UTD on all shots and not going to need any more for a while.
> 
> Funny thing tho...
> When the Vet walked in, he asked,
> "What kind of puppy is this?"
> and I replied,
> "Its a shepard/ husky mix..."
> Doc: "There isnt any wolf in her is there?"
> Me: "Ummm well maybe a little..."
> Doc: "Well shes a beautiful "husky mix"...just make sure if anyone asks, keep in mind she is a "husky mix". Dont say wolf. You could get in trouble in (city where I live)."
> 
> He then went on and told me how he treats a lot of wolves here. He said he has a regular who is 50% Timber, 3 years old, and a sweetheart. He said she's got the "wolf eyes, fur, and paws".
> 
> So guys, shes got wolf in her. Looks like im headed down a road of shredded couches and a moonscaped backyard.












Both of my dogs (pictured) have been mistaken for a PURE wolf and a wolf mix........

(Both have zero wolf in them)

Sorry, you got scammed by the breeder! Suck it up!

And by the way, Kobe (white dog) is howling in that picture. Lots of dogs howl. Huskies are nortorious howlers. That doesn't mean anything.

LOTS of dogs destroy couches. LOTS of dogs dig in backyards. Both are traits of wolves and dogs both, and both are training issues.


----------



## Kenai

I dont know why all of you think Im pouting over not having a wolf mix. ^^^
I realy dont care if yall dont think so, and couldnt care less if you think the breeder cheated me.

I (most likely) have a wolf mix, get over it. If you dont have anything else to post other than calling me/the breeder/the vet a liar, please, dont post at all.


----------



## pugmom

Kenai said:


> I dont know why all of you think Im pouting over not having a wolf mix. ^^^
> I realy dont care if yall dont think so, and couldnt care less if you think the breeder cheated me.
> 
> I (most likely) have a wolf mix, get over it. If you dont have anything else to post other than calling me/the breeder/the vet a liar, please, dont post at all.


Yeah not pouting at all ..nope not you...no way, no sr.

I curious why the "breeder" was breeding wolf mixes?...what is their purpose in doing so?


----------



## LilOllie

Kenai said:


> I (most likely) have a wolf mix, get over it. If you dont have anything else to post other than calling me/the breeder/the vet a liar, please, dont post at all.


You most likely do NOT have a wolf mix as others have already stated. I'm not going to even get into that. I just wanted to note at the very beginning of your first post you posted pictures and asked the people of this forum to give you their opinion on whether your pup was a wolf hybrid or not. It's silly to bother asking a question if you already have an answer stuck in your head anyways and just get upset at other peoples replies. My suggestion is next time don't bother asking people what they think on an online forum if you're going to be upset with the answers.


----------



## Kenai

LilOllie said:


> You most likely do NOT have a wolf mix as others have already stated. I'm not going to even get into that. I just wanted to note at the very beginning of your first post you posted pictures and asked the people of this forum to give you their opinion on whether your pup was a wolf hybrid or not. It's silly to bother asking a question if you already have an answer stuck in your head anyways and just get upset at other peoples replies. My suggestion is next time don't bother asking people what they think on an online forum if you're going to be upset with the answers.


Am I not allowed to argue my point?
I asked for opinions, not facts. 

And im taking the breeders word for it since he just sent me an email with both parents pedigree (scanned images of the actual papers)


----------



## pugmom

Kenai said:


> Am I not allowed to argue my point?
> I asked for opinions, not facts.
> 
> And im taking the breeders word for it since he just sent me an email with both parents pedigree (scanned images of the actual papers)


cool lets see!!...I don't think I've ever seen a mix breed pedigree


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

you got my opinion. 

my opinion is that she is too young to assess content but given the facts about wolfdogs and the fact that everything you have said about this breeder is typical of wolfdog breeders who do lie, i dont think its likely that she has wolf content and if she does, not every much.

they got a website? pm it to me. lemme take a look. send it to Nekomi too. ask for her opinion. Have you seen her Jasper and Willow? Willow is a potential hybrid...she looks hybridish and might be but who knows...if she is she's low. Jasper is mid content i believe.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

and just as a sidenote no one is saying your pup is ugly or bad or anything other than cute.

this is not to bash you or your dog or your vet. people are questioning the circumstances because they are quite frankly fishy.


----------



## pugmom

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and just as a sidenote no one is saying your pup is ugly or bad or anything other than cute.
> 
> this is not to bash you or your dog or your vet. people are questioning the circumstances because they are quite frankly fishy.


I agree....everyone on this forum loves puppies...and you have a very cute little one...what every she may be


----------



## Kenai

The father's lineage comes from the people from
http://www.wolfhybrids.com/main.htm

If anyone cares lol

Here are 2 more pics


----------



## maranello

ruckusluvr said:


> you do NOT want her to have any wolf in her.


Ditto. Particularly since you mentioned that you're not supposed to have them in your area?


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Did your vet give the rabies vaccination?


----------



## Kenai

GypsyJazmine said:


> Did your vet give the rabies vaccination?


Nope, he didnt.


----------



## tw1n

That's one funny colored German Shepard puppy...


----------



## tw1n

Also... are you seriously still playing n64 and a super nintendo? That's awesome.


----------



## Kenai

tw1n said:


> Also... are you seriously still playing n64 and a super nintendo? That's awesome.


HAHA yes I am
My roommates both have ps3s and xbox 360s, but I enjoy the donky kong 2...its so weird because I used to play that game when I was 8, now I play in when im 20... lol


----------



## tw1n

Kenai said:


> HAHA yes I am
> My roommates both have ps3s and xbox 360s, but I enjoy the donky kong 2...its so weird because I used to play that game when I was 8, now I play in when im 20... lol


I can only imagine that anyone with an N64 has Goldeneye... amirite?


----------



## Kenai

tw1n said:


> I can only imagine that anyone with an N64 has Goldeneye... amirite?


Exactly!
Goldeneye, mario cart, and mario party...
all classics.


----------



## tw1n

I just noticed your dog's sire's breeder is in Brevard, you from around here?


----------



## Kenai

tw1n said:


> I just noticed your dog's sire's breeder is in Brevard, you from around here?


Nope, I have a puppy that is a few generations down from those wolves/hybrids
I am in florida a lot tho, just didnt get my pup from there


----------



## tw1n

Kenai said:


> Nope, I have a puppy that is a few generations down from those wolves/hybrids
> I am in florida a lot tho, just didnt get my pup from there


Darn, I could have introduced you to this stubborn monster of a dog that could be your dog if it's got wolf content in it.

Zeek eats the stucco off the walls, the planks out of the 6' privacy fence, and entire pieces of furnuture in one sitting.


----------



## SupaSweet777

pugmom said:


> cool lets see!!...I don't think I've ever seen a mix breed pedigree


Mutts have pedigrees?


----------



## Kenai

SupaSweet777 said:


> Mutts have pedigrees?


Hybrids have papers. 
And you can get a copy of both parents papers. So the father of my puppy has a copy of both his parents papers. if that makes since.


----------



## Kenai

tw1n said:


> Darn, I could have introduced you to this stubborn monster of a dog that could be your dog if it's got wolf content in it.
> 
> Zeek eats the stucco off the walls, the planks out of the 6' privacy fence, and entire pieces of furnuture in one sitting.


holy crap...thats ridiculous. hopefully since mine is a lower content it wont do that.


----------



## ruckusluvr

the odds are still probably against you.


----------



## katiemay

I thought hybrids and mutts were the same thing? Is there a difference or am I just confusing myself?

I know that some people call 'doodles' hybrids but, they're just mutts aren't they?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

SupaSweet777 said:


> Mutts have pedigrees?


A pedigree is just a list of the animal's ancestors/lineage. It's not something that is exclusive to purebreds though that's when they are most commonly used.


----------



## tonisaysss

katiemay said:


> I thought hybrids and mutts were the same thing? Is there a difference or am I just confusing myself?
> 
> I know that some people call 'doodles' hybrids but, they're just mutts aren't they?


anything that is mixed with anything else is a mutt. calling it something else is simply glorifying irresponsible breeding.

in my opinion, it looks like you have a german shep/husky mix on your hands. as stated, you do NOT want her to have any wolf in her. these so-called-breeders, especially those who breed mutts will tell you absolutely anything and i wouldn't believe a word unless they can back it up with papers. 

good luck with your pup! she's a total cutie.


----------



## katiemay

tonisaysss said:


> anything that is mixed with anything else is a mutt. calling it something else is simply glorifying irresponsible breeding.
> 
> in my opinion, it looks like you have a german shep/husky mix on your hands. as stated, you do NOT want her to have any wolf in her. these so-called-breeders, especially those who breed mutts will tell you absolutely anything and i wouldn't believe a word unless they can back it up with papers.
> 
> good luck with your pup! she's a total cutie.


Thank you, that's what I always thought and just wanted to make sure I wasn't misinformed ( I'm not exactly a fan of the irresponsible breeders creating these new 'designer' breeds ). I googled before I asked and there was an article about the difference between mutts and hybrids...just a bunch of mumbo jumbo, but I still wanted to make sure lol.


----------



## tonisaysss

katiemay said:


> Thank you, that's what I always thought and just wanted to make sure I wasn't misinformed ( I'm not exactly a fan of the irresponsible breeders creating these new 'designer' breeds ). I googled before I asked and there was an article about the difference between mutts and hybrids...just a bunch of mumbo jumbo, but I still wanted to make sure lol.


a hybrid is a concoction of two unlike things. if a giraffe and a penguin mated, they would have a hybrid offspring. people say 'hybrid' simply because it does not bring a negative connotation to the ill-informed.

two different breeds of canine = mutt. pure mutt.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

katiemay said:


> I thought hybrids and mutts were the same thing? Is there a difference or am I just confusing myself?
> 
> I know that some people call 'doodles' hybrids but, they're just mutts aren't they?


All the same.


----------



## lucidity

Actually, a "hybrid" is a cross between different species (in Scientific terms)... people use it in the dog world usually to talk about wolf-dog crosses.

Mutts are the same as crossbreeds/designer breeds/mixed breeds... just a mixture of different dog breeds.


----------



## tw1n

Kenai said:


> holy crap...thats ridiculous. hopefully since mine is a lower content it wont do that.


I hope you have plenty of free time because that'll be the outcome of a bored wolf dog.

This is Zeek at I think... 6 months old...









He belongs to a guy I work with

A shock collar would not keep him in the yard so they built a 6' privacy fence. He used the planks as chew toys and then left the yard anyways. 

Hehas to have a special kennel built because he demolished the standard metal one. 

The neighbors tend to freak out when he gets out of the yard. But the plus side is one of the neighbors said he hasn't seen any racoons or armadilos in awhile.



Also, he's never been able to teach him even a basic sit command. And has no recall.


----------



## Kenai

Dude, thats an awesome dog.
And Ive read alot about building kennels and such. I think Im going to build one in my backyard this summer.


----------



## tonisaysss

i don't understand why you've thoroughly convinced yourself that she is a 'wolf dog' and are ignoring all negatives that have been stated.


----------



## RBark

tonisaysss said:


> i don't understand why you've thoroughly convinced yourself that she is a 'wolf dog' and are ignoring all negatives that have been stated.


Every man wants to be a macho macho man
to have the kind of body, always in demand
Jogging in the mornings, go man go
works out in the health spa, muscles glow
You can best believe that, he's a macho man
ready to get down with, anyone he can

Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey!
Macho, macho man (macho man)
I've got to be, a macho man
Macho, macho man
I've got to be a macho! Ow....

Macho, macho man
I've got to be, a macho man
Macho, macho man (yeah, yeah)
I've got to be a macho! 

You can tell a macho, he has a funky walk
his western shirts and leather, always look so boss
Funky with his body, he's a king
call him Mister Eagle, dig his chains
You can best believe that, he's a macho man
likes to be the leader, he never dresses grand 

Every man ought to be a macho macho man,
To live a life of freedom, machos make a stand,
Have their own life style and ideals,
Possess the strength and confidence, life's a steal,
You can best believe that he's a macho man
He's a special person in anybody's land.


----------



## tonisaysss

best post in this thread. i bow to you.


----------



## tw1n

The only thing more manly than owning a Three Wolf Moon Shirt is owning your very own wolf.


----------



## HICKE

How precious! She is an absolute doll *<3*


----------



## GypsyJazmine

tonisaysss said:


> best post in this thread. i bow to you.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Firestorm

I am no expert, but it is very possible either way that the pup may or may not be a wolf cross. However, at that age, especially with pictures, it's pretty hard to tell. I've only met one wolf dog puppy in person, and it was much more different than meeting a husky or shepherd pup. At three months of age, it was the size of a six month old husky, enormous paws included. Difference was, its ears were more round and more furred. I believe he was a high content, but I'm no expert. The owners who owned him eventually had to give it up because they couldn't handle him.

If indeed she is a wolf dog cross, I suggest you start getting books, such as Wolfdogs A-Z, and visit wolfdog sanctuaries if you can. You're going to need to know all there is about raising them as they are not the same as raising a shepherd with high maintenance issues. Oh, and even though dogs howl, a wolf's howl is more profound than a dog's howl. Your neighbors may not like that, so be prepared for complaints if she is. 

Also keep in mind that she may not be. As mentioned, a lot of pups, specifically shepherds, huskies, and even the Utonagan and the Tamaskan are confused as pure wolfdogs.

There are some registered wolfdogs, such as the Saarloos wolfhond, the Czechoslovakian Wolf-dog (Which someday I'd like to own, beautiful animal and reminds me of a dog I once owned), and the Lupo italiano. I believe the American Tundra Shepherd is a "supposed" wolfdog, but it's possible it too is one. It was created crossing several Shepherds with the Alaskan Tundra wolf, a subspecies of the Gray wolf (if I'm not mistaken.)

Also, wolves and wolfdogs mature at a slower rate than dogs. But regardless of what she is, she is quite adorable. Gah, I wish I had some Keisha puppy photos, but sadly I don't. However, this red wolf pup looks exactly like how she did.










When I first saw this photo online, I thought someone had sneaked into my yard and snapped the shot, because it looked so much like her at that age around five weeks when her colors starting to lighten, and the landscape was identical too. But no, it's not her, and not my old yard. This is a red wolf cub, and quite adorable. Also, someone saw this image here and believed it was proof Keisha was part red wolf.







. I almost believed it too until after some more research. Even a vet who apparently specializes in wolves saw Keisha's photos online thought she was. But no, she's not. 

So, yes, it's true that people can mistake mixed breed puppies for another breed. 

Still, like I said, your pup is quite adorable either way.


----------



## Kenai

Firestorm said:


> I am no expert, but it is very possible either way that the pup may or may not be a wolf cross. However, at that age, especially with pictures, it's pretty hard to tell. I've only met one wolf dog puppy in person, and it was much more different than meeting a husky or shepherd pup. At three months of age, it was the size of a six month old husky, enormous paws included. Difference was, its ears were more round and more furred. I believe he was a high content, but I'm no expert. The owners who owned him eventually had to give it up because they couldn't handle him.
> 
> If indeed she is a wolf dog cross, I suggest you start getting books, such as Wolfdogs A-Z, and visit wolfdog sanctuaries if you can. You're going to need to know all there is about raising them as they are not the same as raising a shepherd with high maintenance issues. Oh, and even though dogs howl, a wolf's howl is more profound than a dog's howl. Your neighbors may not like that, so be prepared for complaints if she is.
> 
> Also keep in mind that she may not be. As mentioned, a lot of pups, specifically shepherds, huskies, and even the Utonagan and the Tamaskan are confused as pure wolfdogs.
> 
> There are some registered wolfdogs, such as the Saarloos wolfhond, the Czechoslovakian Wolf-dog (Which someday I'd like to own, beautiful animal and reminds me of a dog I once owned), and the Lupo italiano. I believe the American Tundra Shepherd is a "supposed" wolfdog, but it's possible it too is one. It was created crossing several Shepherds with the Alaskan Tundra wolf, a subspecies of the Gray wolf (if I'm not mistaken.)
> 
> Also, wolves and wolfdogs mature at a slower rate than dogs. But regardless of what she is, she is quite adorable. Gah, I wish I had some Keisha puppy photos, but sadly I don't. However, this red wolf pup looks exactly like how she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw this photo online, I thought someone had sneaked into my yard and snapped the shot, because it looked so much like her at that age around five weeks when her colors starting to lighten, and the landscape was identical too. But no, it's not her, and not my old yard. This is a red wolf cub, and quite adorable. Also, someone saw this image here and believed it was proof Keisha was part red wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I almost believed it too until after some more research. Even a vet who apparently specializes in wolves saw Keisha's photos online thought she was. But no, she's not.
> 
> So, yes, it's true that people can mistake mixed breed puppies for another breed.
> 
> Still, like I said, your pup is quite adorable either way.


Hey, your on wolfdog forums!

And Ive been comparing alot, since people here are doubting the content.
I actually talkd to the guy the other day. I told him I dont care if it has wolf or not, I would just like to know for vet and future purposes. He said the father is definitely a high content wolf. 

And here are a few pics that resemble my pup

























Full grey wolf


----------



## tonisaysss

hi guys. i found pictures of my dog's breed too and this is something i believe resembles her courtesy of google.


----------



## Kenai

PLEASE REFRAIN FROM POSTING IF YOU HAVE NOTHING OF VALUE TO ADD
Thank you


----------



## tonisaysss

i don't even know why you continue to post. people have posted plenty of valuable information yet you constantly dismiss their posts and proceed to attach pictures of wolf pups you find on google.

sheesh.


----------



## Kenai

tonisaysss said:


> i don't even know why you continue to post. people have posted plenty of valuable information yet you constantly dismiss their posts and proceed to attach pictures of wolf pups you find on google.
> 
> sheesh.


If you dont like it, dont read it. Its simple, really.


----------



## Gladius270

tonisaysss said:


> hi guys. i found pictures of my dog's breed too and this is something i believe resembles her courtesy of google.


LOL. This is now the best post in this thread.


----------



## Kenai

Gladius270 said:


> LOL. This is now the best post in this thread.


Again an immature post.
Please only post things relevant to the topic.


----------



## Gladius270

Kenai said:


> Again an immature post.
> Please only post things relevant to the topic.


It's funny you say that. I believe you had a multi-post conversation about n64 games earlier in the thread. I don't think the thread is titled "N64 games". I'm not gonna bicker any longer. Just had to point that out.


----------



## Firestorm

Yes, I am. Their replies and the ones here made me realize that Keisha may be something else. However, I didn't believe Keisha was part wolf based on the way she looked alone in terms of color. Rather I thought she was because of the late heat, her grumpy mood during winter times, strange behavior etc. I also believed the people who worked with wolfdogs, who were willing to come down from PA to have a look at her. They claimed she was a very very low content. Heh.. But now that I know there are some rare breeds with her condition, it's opened up my mind to different possibilities.

But just because they are not what we thought, doesn't make them any less special. All I'm asking is that like me, you keep an open mind either way, and that you get that book just in case.


----------



## tw1n

tonisaysss said:


> hi guys. i found pictures of my dog's breed too and this is something i believe resembles her courtesy of google.


Awww, how old is your golden retriever?


----------



## tw1n

Gladius270 said:


> It's funny you say that. I believe you had a multi-post conversation about n64 games earlier in the thread. I don't think the thread is titled "N64 games". I'm not gonna bicker any longer. Just had to point that out.


There is always room for talk of N64 and the greatness that is Goldeneye.


A guy at the pawn shop offered me an n64 and goldeneye for 45 bucks, I shoulda taken it.


----------



## tonisaysss

tw1n said:


> Awww, how old is your golden retriever?


um idk i'll ask her when she wakes up from her yearly hibernation.


----------



## MacGruber

tonisaysss said:


> hi guys. i found pictures of my dog's breed too and this is something i believe resembles her courtesy of google.




aww, was the Dad part "jazz hands" or "spirit fingers"?


----------



## upendi'smommy

I don't believe you have a wolfdog, I believe you have a gsdxhusky. Trust me, Upendi gets mistaken for a wolf hybrid all the time, her sister (my friend owns her) looked EXACTLY like your puppy when she was little and gets confused for a whole hybrid even more than Upendi.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Kenai

upendi'smommy said:


> I don't believe you have a wolfdog, I believe you have a gsdxhusky. Trust me, Upendi gets mistaken for a wolf hybrid all the time, her sister (my friend owns her) looked EXACTLY like your puppy when she was little and gets confused for a whole hybrid even more than Upendi.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Everyone, this is a good post. 

Thank you for the polite response. Actually, people always say "nice husky" or, "thats a strange german shepherd"

Ive only heard she looks like a wolf from my vet and a couple neighbors.

So I have no idea what she is. I sent some pictures in to a wolf sanctuary to get their opinion on her. If shes not wolf...oh well...I just wont listen to people with no experience. (everyone who just jumps on the bandwagon and says im an idiot)


----------



## LittleFr0g

Actually, you've had some people with a great deal of experience with wolf/dog hybrids post on here, like Nekomi.


----------



## Kenai

Yeah thats why i said Im not going to listen to people without experience. I didnt say nobody had anything good to say, I was just stating that im not going to listen to people who jump on the bandwagon of people who have experience.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

tonisaysss said:


> hi guys. i found pictures of my dog's breed too and this is something i believe resembles her courtesy of google.


ROTFL!...Outstanding!


----------



## Deron_dog

I don't have pictures of her, but we had a Articwolf/Shepherd Mix, I don't know if she really was a Mix but she was insanly crazy, and it was heart breaking when she jumped the fence in our back yard, got away and eventually got picked up by AC. We never got her back.


----------



## sablegsd

Kenai said:


> Thanks, I actually read that whole article page to pace before I got her.
> 
> If this helps, she howls at night sometimes, and it sounds exactly like a wolf.


My German Shepherd howls when the tornado siren goes off. (4 times a day, 6 days a week, don't get me started on this hick town and their stuck in a time warp ways) So do the neighbors mutts. My Poms try, but it comes out like a screaming 5 year old girl.


----------



## sablegsd

Kenai said:


> Am I not allowed to argue my point?
> I asked for opinions, not facts.
> 
> And im taking the breeders word for it since he just sent me an email with both parents pedigree (scanned images of the actual papers)



Anybody can make a pedigree.
Did you see the parents?
Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## GypsyJazmine

sablegsd said:


> My German Shepherd howls when the tornado siren goes off. (4 times a day, 6 days a week, don't get me started on this hick town and their stuck in a time warp ways) So do the neighbors mutts. My Poms try, but it comes out like a screaming 5 year old girl.


My Pyrs howl also...& they are bred to kill wolves & other predators.


----------



## Kenai

Deron_dog said:


> I don't have pictures of her, but we had a Articwolf/Shepherd Mix, I don't know if she really was a Mix but she was insanly crazy, and it was heart breaking when she jumped the fence in our back yard, got away and eventually got picked up by AC. We never got her back.


Thats terrible...sorry to hear that happened. Did you call AC and let them know you wanted her back?
Or did someone just find her and keep her?



sablegsd said:


> My German Shepherd howls when the tornado siren goes off. (4 times a day, 6 days a week, don't get me started on this hick town and their stuck in a time warp ways) So do the neighbors mutts. My Poms try, but it comes out like a screaming 5 year old girl.


Yeah, my parents have little dogs (coton de tulear) or something like that, and they try to howl when my younger brothers and I make a howling harmonic sound all together. They sound like retard dogs but its hilarious to hear.


----------



## MoosMom

Your puppy is cute. The fact is if wolf hybrids are illegal in your area, you may want to refrain from advertising its supposed lineage. Your dog will be removed and destroyed.


----------



## Kenai

MoosMom said:


> Your puppy is cute. The fact is if wolf hybrids are illegal in your area, you may want to refrain from advertising its supposed lineage. Your dog will be removed and destroyed.


Yeah i know!
The only people who know are my fiance, 2 best friends, and the vet. To everyone else its a "husky german shepherd mix"


----------



## toblerone

I do think your puppy is really cute and all lineage aside, if she is part wolf how could a young person adopt one? I live in Atlanta and I couldn't adopt a normal dog from a rescue group until I was 25. If this breeder is promoting wolfdogs they should be more responsible about who they give the dogs to due to the large amount of experience needed to handle a dog with wolf characteristics. I looked at the website and the adoption process seemed rather easy, but if I'm wrong please correct me. I just hope that you can handle her if she is part wolf. Either way good luck!


----------



## Kenai

toblerone said:


> I do think your puppy is really cute and all lineage aside, if she is part wolf how could a young person adopt one? I live in Atlanta and I couldn't adopt a normal dog from a rescue group until I was 25. If this breeder is promoting wolfdogs they should be more responsible about who they give the dogs to due to the large amount of experience needed to handle a dog with wolf characteristics. I looked at the website and the adoption process seemed rather easy, but if I'm wrong please correct me. I just hope that you can handle her if she is part wolf. Either way good luck!


The website is where, i believe, the breeder said the fathers linage was from.
And it sounds terrible, but all you need is a little cash and a persuasive attitude to get something now days...

And I may be young, but Ive had multiple dogs all my life, so I can say I know a little about them.

Wow now come to think of it...ive had a few growing up...
-a golden retriever 
-a mutt from the pound
-3 coton de tulears
-and now a "wolf" dog

And Im 20yrs old right now.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

one thing i really hope you considered and im not trying to call you an idiot is that if she is a wolfdog, she is likely to have a very long lifespan for a dog. If you want to end up buying your own home, that may be difficult. Moving may also be very difficult if you decide you want to. next to pit bulls, wolfdogs are another type of pet facing bans.


----------



## nekomi

Regarding age: I'm 24 and own a mid-content, possible low-content, and fostered another low-mid-content last year. You would probably be surprised at the number of young(ish) folks who have a passion for these animals. Although Jasper, my current mid-content, came from a pound that only wanted $65 and my ID, I was screened *thoroughly* for both Willow (my possible low-content) and Yuki (my low-mid-content foster). Age never really factored into it; I had good references from my vet, good containment on my property, lots of "book knowledge" and a willingness to learn more through experience. 

Anyway, not trying to add any fuel to the fire; just FYI. I really don't have an opinion on the breeder mentioned. I've heard of them and they ARE breeding actual wolfdogs (their line is very well-known, and they are often recommended on the pro-wolfdog-breeding lists as a good place to find a more "doggy" tempered animal with a mid-content wolfdog look). But there's no way to be certain that the father of Kenai is actually downline from that breeder. I think it was implied that Kenai's father was PURCHASED from Southern Breeze, and then bred by the new owner. So any adoption requirements shown on that website probably aren't representative of the OP's experience, anyway.

Zim's point above should not be taken lightly... I'm concerned about the fact that you live in an illegal area. The horror stories I have heard about people losing their wolfdogs, even in LEGAL areas, are terrifying. As a wolfdog owner this is something I live with every day (Zim understands too, she has pitbulls and they are also under fire). I still agree with Zim's earlier post - she is too young to assess wolf content/lack thereof - but you shouldn't go around calling her a wolfdog. I've heard of cases where Animal Control took HUSKIES that were being touted as wolfdogs. If your animal looks even a LITTLE wolfy, labeling her with the "w" word could be a death sentence.


----------



## heidiann

tw1n said:


> Also... are you seriously still playing n64 and a super nintendo? That's awesome.


I was thinking the same thing!!! Who cares whether the dog's a wolf or not? LOL The video games are retro and awesome!

Thumbs up in my book! LOL

Very cute pup btw!


----------



## JessieLove09

She is totally cute. But not a wolf dog. There was a puppy at my shelter that looked wolfish, but was a collie.

My shelter sends the wolfdogs they receive to sanctuaries.

Yes, since you live in an area that it is illegal to own a wolfdog, be careful to not say it.

Also just because you have had dogs all your life does not mean you know all there is to owning a wolfdog. i have owned dogs all my life, and know I am not ready to own a wolfdog, if i did.


----------

